

Show HN: Ebay for the color blind, a Chrome extension for easier browsing - adambrod
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/mnclemflbnmkkkcncpnakjfionmfehpa

======
adambrod
After struggling to find what the current re-sale of my iPhone was... I
decided to make this extension. It makes greens more lime green and reds a
darker red.

I hope it helps some people, and please let me know if the colors need tweaked
for others!

The source is up on github: <https://github.com/AdamBrodzinski/ebay-color-
blind>

Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/WjXYp.jpg>

